# Cold start module, Its missing !



## caseyryb4ck (Nov 26, 2011)

So ive just picked up a 86 GTI 8v, its very hard to start when cold. However when its just a little warm it holds a idel and runs fine. I was told by the previous owner that the issue was a cold start module. So to make a long story short I picked up the cold start module from my local shop. I poped the hood and for the life of me couldn't find the %^$%^ thing. I can see where it would mount next to the oil dip stick but there are no fuel lines or the electrical connector in site. When I looked it up online and in the manual it said it should be on the block next to the dip stick. It's odd because I can see where it would mount on the block but the cold start module is missing ??? Is this some one off model that has a different setup? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

caseyryb4ck said:


> So ive just picked up a 86 GTI 8v . . . I was told by the previous owner that the issue was a cold start module. . . I can see where it would mount next to the oil dip stick but there are no fuel lines or the electrical connector in site. . . Is this some one off model that has a different setup?


Noticed that this was your first post so my first bit of advice to you is to STOP and purchase a repair manual for your car. The expensive Bentley is of course the best but if you can't cough up that much cash get anything. Reason I say this is because what you are calling a cold start module is call a control pressure regulator and an 86 GTi will not have one. Hope you can get your money back. Control pressure regulators were used on basic CIS systems and CIS with Lambda but you have a CIS-e system and no CPR. Yes, they still had the mount for the CPR mounted on the cylinder block for a while after the change in systems, due to over stock of parts I would guess. If you can live with the cold start problem until you have the chance to read up on what injection system you have I think you would be much happier in the long run as suggesting things which could cause hard cold starting at this point would be worthless.


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

caseyryb4ck said:


> So ive just picked up a 86 GTI 8v, its very hard to start when cold. However when its just a little warm it holds a idel and runs fine. I was told by the previous owner that the issue was a cold start module. So to make a long story short I picked up the cold start module from my local shop. I poped the hood and for the life of me couldn't find the %^$%^ thing. I can see where it would mount next to the oil dip stick but there are no fuel lines or the electrical connector in site. When I looked it up online and in the manual it said it should be on the block next to the dip stick. It's odd because I can see where it would mount on the block but the cold start module is missing ??? Is this some one off model that has a different setup? Any help would be appreciated, thanks!


86 GTI doesnt have a warm up regulator.. its CIS-E, and that doesnt use a WUR..

only the Golfs got warm up regulators..

WTF is a cold start module?

your barking up the wrong tree dude.

im gonna bet you got mad vacuum leaks, and crappy injector o-rings..


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

For the time being, just get a can of starter fluid and use that for cold starts.

Get a Bentley.
Read the stickies in this section about how to check the mixture.
Fix vacuum leaks.

The actual cold start circuit is pretty simple. You'll find a blue injector on your intake manifold (cold start valve). It connects to the thermotime switch on the coolant flange on the head (big brass sensor with a brown plug). Below a certain temperature, you should see continuity across the switch. From there, it should connect to your starter solenoid. The idea here is that when the temperature is below a certain point, the CSV will fire while cranking to provide additional fuel.


----------



## caseyryb4ck (Nov 26, 2011)

*issue stops when you move the connector on the distributor*

After checking all the connections and replacing the vacuum lines the problem still happens. So I noticed when I was checking the connector to the distributor by pushing on it. The idel dropped from 3k to to stock and ran great. When I shut the hood the idel raised back to 3k, I poped the hood and pushed the connecter again and the idel dropped to 2k. Then I shut the hood and proceed to drive the car, it was as if the car was missing and would hardly move. Sounded like I had launch control. I poped the hood again and moved the same connector and it started to idel at 3k again. So I started to drive it around the block and it drives fine now but the idel is stuck at 3k. The connector looks fine and even had some dielectric grease on it, looks as if the issue is with the distributor connector (on the distributor side). Any ideas? 

Thanks in advance


----------

